# Thinking about buying a handgun



## Ariella (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been debating what handgun to buy when I turn 21 and take my concealed carry class. I've gotten a lot of suggestions and have done a little research based off reviews. Here are three I'm looking at:
Ruger LC9
Smith and Wesson M&P Shield
Beretta BU9 Nano
I can handle the recoil provided it fits nicely in my hand (single stack would help with this). Thing I've heard from reviews is that the Ruger has a long trigger pull. To me, after looking at some videos, it reminds me of a two stage trigger the way it has more resistance further in the pull. Compare that to the S and W Shield and its safeties are easier to access. The S and W Shield has a heavier trigger pull. Haven't looked up much on the Beretta but I have heard that it's got less recoil than the LC9. This is all stuff I've heard from reviews so what is true and what's B.S.? What else can I learn about these before trying and buying? I'm up for suggestions but I'm comparing size (concealment, handling), price (less than 500$), weight, reliability, and accuracy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't recommend any of what you are considering, because I have no experience with any of them.

But, it sounds as if you've done your homework and are taking all of this seriously. For that, I applaud you. :smt038


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't speak on the Ruger or Beretta, but I can on the M&P. the M&P doesn't have a very stiff trigger pull, I think it is maybe 6lbs, but very easy to find the breaking point. I do believe it is the biggest of the 3 you listed in overall size, so concealment may be an issue? The best way to figure out which is best for you is to go to your local ranges and rent and test them out if they are available. But if that isn't an option, at least find some gun stores, usually Gander Mountain, that sells all 3 brands and at least put them in your hands and see which you like best. Of the 3 you listed, M&P gets my vote.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

For concealed carry, I like the Beretta Nano. No safety, no takedown lever, no slide lock, and a trigger that's only pulled on purpose. Other than the ejection port, one side looks like the other. My wife has one and she loves it. It's shot everything we feed it (factory and hand loads) and it has consistent and acceptable accuracy. It is, after all, a concealed carry weapon. 

If you're thinking about something for fun and target shooting, but still easily concealable, you might consider moving up just a little in size. Of course that opens up a whole new world of options.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pardon my bluntness, but a beginner has no business trying to shoot a small pistol, especially if the intent is to use it for self-defense.
Small pistols are very hard to control and to shoot well. They are experts' tools.

You need to learn to walk, before you can run.
Start with a full-size pistol, which will make learning easier on you. You will also find it helpful if it is a heavy gun. Size and weight make both sight-picture control and recoil control simple. You think that you can handle the recoil of a small pistol, but user fatigue will set in quickly, it will spoil your technique, and you will end up learning bad habits.
Once you have learned how to shoot well, then you could transition to a small, easily-concealed pistol. But even then, you will find the learning curve steep and difficult to master.

It has been my experience that a beginner also needs a pistol which presents the exact same trigger action, each and every time.
It doesn't matter whether the trigger is single-action (SA) or double-action-only (DAO), as long as it's always the same.
Thus, traditional-double-action (TDA) semi-auto pistols, which require a long, DA trigger-press for the first shot and a short, SA press for subsequent shots is probably not the best choice for the beginner.

If money is an issue, you will do better buying a gently used pistol with which to learn. You can trade it in later for something else, if you feel the need to.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

A few options to consider, strictly based on my own experience
A 22 handgun can be a good option . Ammo is cheap, It will allow you plenty of shooting practice. Maybe buy a target length barrel.
With proper instruction on technique n safety The 22 can be a good first gun . The learning of safe handling with proper instruction of the firearm is most important. Knowing you can hit the bullseye shot after shot is really fun. Like the above poster suggests, the small pistols are very hard to shoot well.
A fun to shoot 22 will be a great first gun to Build a strong foundation of safety first ,along with proper technique ,,accuracy .

A 357 magnum revolver with at least a 4 " barrel could be another option..you can shoot cheap 38 wadcutters with lesser recoil and 357 magnums out of the same gun. The 357 magnum round will provide plenty of recoil when needed.
If your hitting the target well with the lesser recoil of the 38 wadcutters and then make the switch to the 357 magnum round ,,you should still be hitting the target just as well if not better..The 357 could be a good indicator switching back n forth from the wadcutters to the magnums if you are affected by the recoil.
I would feel confident in buying a used revolver for reliability.
You didn't indicate how much shooting experience you already have, hunting, safety , long guns, handguns. Stating that you can handle the recoil makes me believe you have shot some hand guns already.
good luck
be safe


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I would add that the recoil of the 9mm in pretty much any gun is not much of a consideration even in its most stout loadings. If you are recoil sensitive then this may very well be something to consider, but frankly it is not an issue for most folks. My smallest 9mm is a Kahr PM9 which weights 15.9 ounces empty. I shoot this gun quite well and at one time, carried it for several years. But I have been at this game for 45 years next month so I have a little more history than some.

I have to agree in part with Steve, post #5, in that a smaller concealable gun is more than likely not the best beginner's gun and you would be better served to start with something larger. You can always pick up your smaller piece later once you have functionally mastered the fundamentals of pistolcraft and are comfortable with handguns in general. They are not going to go away.

You mentioned the M&P Shield. Why not start with the M&P 9mm in the "standard" size (4.25" barrel)? This is an excellently weighted pistol with ergonomics among the best in the industry. This makes this pistol very easy for beginners to handle and shoot and is quite accurate. Once you have become comfortable with this gun and have learned what you need to learn, you could then move on to its little brother; the Shield. You would already be familiar with the M&P line so that migration would feel more natural to you.


----------



## Ariella (Mar 11, 2013)

I have done some shooting with a 9mm before. Thing was not so much the recoil but the size of it because it was a double stack. I don't believe recoil will be a problem. I'll look into the standard M&P and take a weekend to look at them at Gander Mtn. sometime. Thanks!


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't know much about the S&W or Beretta, but the Ruger LC9 is a great pistol for CC especially in warm weather, I carry one when it is too warm to carry my RS40c comfortably. The LC9 is quite accurate at self defense distances like 7 to 10 yards and mine has proved after about 800 rounds to be completely reliable with every type of ammo i have tried. They have a long trigger pull, but after getting used to it there is no problem with it. I usually stage the trigger while aiming as it is easy to feel where it is going to break. I like it having a slide lock and safety but i carry it with safety off, it also has really nice sights. So far i am completely happy with it and plan on getting the .380 ACP version for the wife soon.


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

I have/use/carry a Ruger Sr9c..... it's my baby and I love it. That being said.... I'm a Ruger gal myself. To be honest though my first handgun was an EAA Witness (full sized) it was a great firearm to learn on.


----------

